# Jelly Bean - The Stuff Google Didnt Tell Us



## altimax98

Thanks to all the sick devs of this site, ive been running JB on my Toro for a few minutes, and I can already see a big difference in speed and all the things they said would happen......

BUT

Theres also so much they didnt mention:

1: Messaging now has a native widget 

2: Transitions are sick. Slide up from bottom with a vortex like effect

3: Launch Google Voice Search from lock screen by sliding up

4: Ability to block apps from reading SD content.. (huge plus from me)

5: More options for forcing HW acceleration & GPU rendering

6: New Setup... its small and you see it once, but its prettier

7 Blue bar at bottom of notification pulldown is grey when not depressed. Blue when held.

8: New "Complete when using" window... (ie when you install a new home launcher)

Post up all the things you notice!!!!!


----------



## NatemZ

Wow sounds impressive. Anxious to get the official 4.1 source so we can enjoy our favorite roms covered in butter.


----------



## SwiftLegend

altimax98 said:


> 8: New "Complete when using" window... (ie when you install a new home launcher)
> 
> Post up all the things you notice!!!!!


What does that mean exactly? I'm confused.


----------



## alatedseraph

Dont for get a native shazam like widget.


----------



## alatedseraph

SwiftLegend said:


> What does that mean exactly? I'm confused.


He means Choose default window


----------



## WhataSpaz

Title made it seem like a bad thing haha


----------



## jeff5891

Native browser quick controls, when highlighting a selection more options com into view.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Damn I need me some jelly bean!!


----------



## _JakeRyan

Is that a new YouTube app too? I wouldn't know, I haven't used it in awhile.

The apps section in settings is now Holo themed too


----------



## altimax98

I found another HUGE one... The ability to block apps from using the notification bar!!!!!!!

It's in the about app area, where you can disable system apps and such... A great addition

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abqnm

jeff5891 said:


> Native browser quick controls, when highlighting a selection more options com into view.


Plus the fancy animations to go with it. These extra options were a nice find. Eliminates the need to use ICS Browser + now. Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## jtj1825

Is there a camera feature to make my erection pics look bigger yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop

I was happy to find the nexus 7 has pogo pins. I was planning to use it as my car stereo and that is invaluable for that purpose.

I noticed they included a different version of currents. And there's native emoji support

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aardvark502

You guys are all missing the biggest one. Do the same thing you did for nyandroid on ICS. Your welcome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cojoa13

WhataSpaz said:


> Title made it seem like a bad thing haha


Hah, glad I was not the only one that thought that. But man, I cannot wait to see a full working build of this on the toro. Since there is a GSM dump, porting it will be easier than using the sdk?

EDIT: Damn there is one already up! Hah


----------



## aardvark502

Cojoa13 said:


> Hah, glad I was not the only one that thought that. But man, I cannot wait to see a full working build of this on the toro. Since there is a GSM dump, porting it will be easier than using the sdk?


droid vicious uploaded one currently using ir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

When Google Now is open you just need to say "Google" to activate voice search. No need to press the button. That can also be disabled in Now settings.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## throwbot

Siiiick. Can't wait

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GarryLumpkins

When the keyboard shows up the back button turns into a keyboard hiding down button.


----------



## ultravisitor

There's a new option in Face Unlock that will require you to blink before it unlocks the phone. That can take care of the issue of a phone getting unlocked with a picture.


----------



## murdocthc

Some new static wallpapers. And I think they ditched the smoke LWP...

Wish it wasn't such a pain in the ass to get swype included with stock builds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liveEvil

I can now use the hdmi adapter without my phone rebooting instantly....


----------



## yarly

ultravisitor said:


> There's a new option in Face Unlock that will require you to blink before it unlocks the phone. That can take care of the issue of a phone getting unlocked with a picture.


Doesn't solve the issue of unlocking it with a video though. God help anyone that relies on such things for security on their phone


----------



## AndroidChakra

yarly said:


> Doesn't solve the issue of unlocking it with a video though. God help anyone that relies on such things for security on their phone


Good point, Debbie Downer.


----------



## yarly

AndroidChakra said:


> Good point, Debbie Downer.


I prefer Buzz Killington


----------



## thephoenixwave

Been running Jelly Bean for about an hr. and I feel like a giddy little girl playing around with Google Now, the animations, the awesome notifications etc etc. ... this is a huge update that I wasn't expecting and I couldn't be any more impressed with Google than I am right now.

Is there a way to change the Google Now top picture in the search area?


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

The Keynote (which I just rewatched for Jelly Bean news) says that changes based on your time and location.


----------



## chefb

Which rom is better vicious or jd's


----------



## miketoasty

chefb said:


> Which rom is better vicious or jd's


Personal preference of the dev? They are both the same exact ROM with everything working.


----------



## Smcdo123

thephoenixwave said:


> Been running Jelly Bean for about an hr. and I feel like a giddy little girl playing around with Google Now, the animations, the awesome notifications etc etc. ... this is a huge update that I wasn't expecting and I couldn't be any more impressed with Google than I am right now.
> 
> Is there a way to change the Google Now top picture in the search area?


They said this will change daily. I agree though a nice little Andy up there would be good or anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Finally they have added a decent Google Music widget!


----------



## Schoat333

NatemZ said:


> Finally they have added a decent Google Music widget!


That was the first thing I tried. Way better than that ugly old box.


----------



## sithben24

If you slide up on any of the menu buttons, it shows a Google icon that takes you to Google Now/Google Search. Very cool. Just got a random reboot on Liquid.


----------



## NatemZ

sithben24 said:


> If you slide up on any of the menu buttons, it shows a Google icon that takes you to Google Now/Google Search. Very cool. Just got a random reboot on Liquid.


Haha i was sitting there trying to slide up on the little 3 dot menu thing saying WTF, it ain't working. Then I realized it was the NavBar buttons. Very slick feature.


----------



## bencozzy

Long press home and swipe up for Google now


----------



## AndroidChakra

bencozzy said:


> Long press home and swipe up for Google now


You don't need to long press. You can just swipe up from home.


----------



## gahhitslee

Thanks guys maybe for once I'll know everything my phone does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

The animation when you use he recents screen to open an app is gnarly

Also if you have face unlock set when you turn your screen on you can click the x in the top right if the face unlock screen to skip straight to the patter or pin screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scratchandsniff

Google Music has a slightly different UI too.


----------



## blaineevans

scratchandsniff said:


> Google Music has a slightly different UI too.


Looks much better imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls

blaineevans said:


> Looks much better imo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


agreed.

I not really a feature, but i like that they put the date AND TIME in the notification bar when pulled down. i always HIDE my time in the notification bar for a cleaner look, but hated when i was in an app and wanted to see the time....now i have it 

i also heard they are using HD contact images....i dont know if they are syncing to google or not...but i guess i will find out tonight when i flash the latest JB ROM and see if the few i set today sync to the clean wiped phone.


----------



## binglejellsx2

jtj1825 said:


> Is there a camera feature to make my erection pics look bigger yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Use the fisheye effect in gallery!


----------



## cp06

aardvark502 said:


> You guys are all missing the biggest one. Do the same thing you did for nyandroid on ICS. Your welcome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2











What is the candy cane doing mixed in with all the jelly beans? hmm?
Ive only seen this once, can't get the candy cane back


----------



## Schoat333

One thing I noticed is turning the screen brightness all the way down is much darker than it was on CM9.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Tried it, cool, back to the usual









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

Android 4.2 Kandy Kane?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testingchip

thesoldier said:


> Android 4.2 Kandy Kane?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think your on to something there....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

thesoldier said:


> Android 4.2 Kandy Kane?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Key Lime Pie


----------



## GarryLumpkins

thesoldier said:


> Android 4.2 Kandy Kane?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The first port will be called Kandy Kang


----------



## astarling10

cp06 said:


> What is the candy cane doing mixed in with all the jelly beans? hmm?
> Ive only seen this once, can't get the candy cane back


 when i tap and hold version I only get a big jelly bean that says android 4.1. How you get kandy kane??


----------



## TheNeighbor

WhataSpaz said:


> Key Lime Pie


Someone uses Google  Kiwi.


----------



## NatemZ

astarling10 said:


> when i tap and hold version I only get a big jelly bean that says android 4.1. How you get kandy kane??


Press the jellybean and it shows.

You can fling the jellybeans around too


----------



## thesoldier

WhataSpaz said:


> Key Lime Pie


That was my first guess, but now...hmmmm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

Does flash work with 4.1? I know they said they weren't supporting android beyond 4.0.X.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith

Love Google now and the new notifications. Not a big fan of the new colors. I miss the black and transparent stuff, plus easier on the battery. Unfortunately usaa app won't login so I'm back on aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantcurecancer

Art Vandelay said:


> Does flash work with 4.1? I know they said they weren't supporting android beyond 4.0.X.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep, works great.









And check this out, the notification for the screenshot shows a preview!


----------



## abbofro

The colours are much whiter on jb stock kernel.

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: AXIOM HYBRYD B6
Kernel: GLaDOS 1.34


----------



## abqnm

cantcurecancer said:


> Yep, works great.


Not to be critical but showing a preview of YouTube may not be accurate as it uses html5 on mobile. Have you tried another video site like metacafe? I had some issues with the rom so I am not running it right now to check myself.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## brkshr

abqnm said:


> Not to be critical but showing a preview of YouTube may not be accurate as it uses html5 on mobile. Have you tried another video site like metacafe? I had some issues with the rom so I am not running it right now to check myself.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I can confirm that metacafe is working on the stock browser


----------



## Art Vandelay

brkshr said:


> I can confirm that metacafe is working on the stock browser


Wow, so stock browser is now Google chrome,correct? Previous versions chrome browsers did not support flash, this has been changed in the latest release?

Loafing a video from metacafe using chrome on 4.04 doesn't work. Make sure if you are testing this try loading a video and not just going to the metacafe homepage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

Art Vandelay said:


> Wow, so stock browser is now Google chrome,correct? Previous versions chrome browsers did not support flash, this has been changed in the latest release?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, stock browser is still ICS stock browser with quick controls enhanced. Chrome is on play store without the beta tag & no flash support.

Edit: stock browser actually played the flash video. Chrome browser, no go.


----------



## big_limits

U can play bean toss too


----------



## AdamNexus

Anyone found anything cool? While in the camera app you can swipe to go to the gallery. Also swiping up from the nav bar brings up option to go to Google now. Just thought I'd share what I've found so far. I'm on the vicious jb.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

AdamNexus said:


> Anyone found anything cool? While in the camera app you can swipe to go to the gallery. Also swiping up from the nav bar brings up option to go to Google now. Just thought I'd share what I've found so far. I'm on the vicious jb.
> View attachment 27241
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google themselves showed off the swipe to bring up Google Now feature at their Keynote yesterday


----------



## droidmakespwn

Already a pretty nice thread started about this topic.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28480-Jelly-Bean---The-Stuff-Google-Didnt-Tell-Us


----------



## nunyazz

droidmakespwn said:


> Already a pretty nice thread started about this topic.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...e-Didnt-Tell-Us


lol that is this thread..... and yes, all this stuff has already been covered... READ


----------



## blaineevans

nunyazz said:


> lol that is this thread..... and yes, all this stuff has already been covered... READ


It was merged.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> It was merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Only difference is instead of everyone giving him crap for starting another topic, they now give him crap for doing what looks like asking redundant questions


----------



## nunyazz

Haha.. nice.


----------



## blaineevans

yarly said:


> Only difference is instead of everyone giving him crap for starting another topic, they now give him crap for doing what looks like asking redundant questions


True, but too many JB threads already, I can't keep up! Btw yarly..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s.meezy

altimax98 said:


> 8: New "Complete when using" window... (ie when you install a new home launcher)


New, yes. Better, not at all...

Also, holding the backspace only went to the beginning of each separate numbered point when deleting the rest of your post... not sure if by return break or what...

One more thing... when adding words to the dictionary, I feel like it didn't use to give any more steps after tapping the word the second time... I could be wrong though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> True, but too many JB threads already, I can't keep up! Btw yarly..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Looks like the logo for The Riddler, lol


----------



## AdamNexus

The "what song is this?" widget is cool! BUT its a sneaky way to sell music. It only recognizes songs they have for sell in play store. Two bands I found who's songs Google doesn't know are the Beatles and Tool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chocu1a

I don't know if this was in ICS, but if you are looking at a pic in the gallery, you can pinch to form a scrollable image line(best way I can describe it).


----------



## sergej931

Chocu1a said:


> I don't know if this was in ICS, but if you are looking at a pic in the gallery, you can pinch to form a scrollable image line(best way I can describe it).


Seems to be new to me also.


----------



## bunchdx

I love the new widget throwaway action! Would be bad ass if the dev's modded it to be able to throw to different screens in the same fashion. Like say you want to move widgets to the screen to the left or right you would just throw it over there instead of having to long press and move it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz

There is a new calendar notification window (smaller) if you have the pop-up enabled.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

When you add a word to the dictionary it no longer takes you to a different screen. A popup appears instead

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

yarly said:


> Looks like the logo for The Riddler, lol


It's the new "yarly-signal" brkshr came up with; whenever it's posted, your expertise is needed.

Hahaha.


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> It's the new "yarly-signal" brkshr came up with; whenever it's posted, your expertise is needed.
> 
> Hahaha.


LOL, that's funny







. Made my day knowing such a thing exists.


----------



## goober101

Not sure if this was in ics or new but I just noticed it, pulling down the notification slowly dims the background


----------



## blaineevans

goober101 said:


> Not sure if this was in ics or new but I just noticed it, pulling down the notification slowly dims the background


Pretty sure that's new. I like that it progressively gets darker the farther the bar is pulled down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter

Don't like the new camera. Every picture it takes is blurry


----------



## brkshr

boldfilter said:


> Don't like the new camera. Every picture it takes is blurry


Wipe the smudges off of your camera...







... I don't get blurry pictures.


----------



## Droidnutz

Chocu1a said:


> I don't know if this was in ICS, but if you are looking at a pic in the gallery, you can pinch to form a scrollable image line(best way I can describe it).


Then when you are in that mode you can swipe upward on a pic to delete.. BTW.. There is also an "undo" button


----------



## TheJapalian

I noticed that there is a play icon with a sideways wifi icon on the top of youtube and the music app. It was there this morning and now it's gone?
Anyone know what it does? When you press it the play icon turns blue


----------



## otter

altimax98 said:


> I found another HUGE one... The ability to block apps from using the notification bar!!!!!!!
> 
> It's in the about app area, where you can disable system apps and such... A great addition
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


wh is this big? doyou get spam upthere?


----------



## Droidnutz

I noticed a few small changes in Google+ and Google Music. In Music I was using a BT headset and there was a cool little icon(in the music area) when the music was playing. Never noticed it before.


----------



## gaetawoo

alatedseraph said:


> The "what song is this?" widget is cool! BUT its a sneaky way to sell music. It only recognizes songs they have for sell in play store. Two bands I found who's songs Google doesn't know are the Beatles and Tool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So, the Google Music Search widget is eh. it works, but Soundhound finds the song and gives you the current lyrics and follows along with the song. so that's better than a google play page to purchase the song. so Soundhound will not be getting replaced by that.

And for the new Select Which App to Open to Complete your Action box, it's terrible because if you have multiple apps that do the same thing, like browsers, and you want to always have the option to choose, like Overskreen and Browser, then you always have to click on which you want, then click on Just Once. Before in ICS, you could just click on the app and it would open, now you have another click, so it makes it less efficient by 100%. Which is a very bad move. I hate it.


----------



## Smcdo123

Not sure if this was poster but if I remember right when using google music if you get a notification it stopped the music played your ringtone then continued. Now it lowers music enough that you can hear the notification. I know a lot of roms have this but I'm not sure if stock ICS was.


----------



## altimax98

Using the stock headset with the button on it. Short press starts music. Long press starts Google Now Voice Search... Pretty neat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NatemZ

Smcdo123 said:


> Not sure if this was poster but if I remember right when using google music if you get a notification it stopped the music played your ringtone then continued. Now it lowers music enough that you can hear the notification. I know a lot of roms have this but I'm not sure if stock ICS was.


yeah I noticed that as well. Much better than ics


----------



## CPCookieMan

Google Now will do math searches quite well.

EDIT: Even tried some really complicated math. Worked flawlessly, although wouldn't read off the answer if it got too big.

EDIT2: Also some slight improvements to the messaging app, your message now slides up from the bottom of the screen.


----------



## abqnm

The USB debugging icon is the Jelly Bean/Bugdroid head. It's the little things. 









Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## droidmakespwn

nunyazz said:


> lol that is this thread..... and yes, all this stuff has already been covered... READ


For some reason on tapatalk the thread I posted this in only had 2 comments. Weird haha


----------



## giannisgx89

And we may see some other changes to the final release!


----------



## rman18

I have noticed that the launcher stays in memory... on ICS it would constantly close and take a few seconds to open back up.


----------



## abqnm

rman18 said:


> I have noticed that the launcher stays in memory... on ICS it would constantly close and take a few seconds to open back up.


It still closes from time to time. I have had it happen a few times when doing memory intensive tasks.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## brucipher

So maybe this is not new, but it is new to me...

You can long press a notification and get into the app info screen. Convenient for disabling notifications on apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPCookieMan

brucipher said:


> So maybe this is not new, but it is new to me...
> 
> You can long press a notification and get into the app info screen. Convenient for disabling notifications on apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Insanely useful for those apps that insist on running ads in your notification bar! Now I can figure out which one it is when it happens!


----------



## realmike

It might just be me... screen autorotation is snappier and more predictable.

Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I thought they added the ability to respond to texts in the notification shade?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Also, you can access Google Now by pressing and holding on any button in the navbar.


----------



## RW-1

Haven't yet flashed, but it is confirmed during the conference that they corrected the issue with contact pictures on the phone with JB.

Can anyone check it out and give us a glorious contact pic that's sharp instead of the blurry pixelated garbage we're stuck with on ICS?

Thanks.


----------



## hazard209

RW-1 said:


> Haven't yet flashed, but it is confirmed during the conference that they corrected the issue with contact pictures on the phone with JB.
> 
> Can anyone check it out and give us a glorious contact pic that's sharp instead of the blurry pixelated garbage we're stuck with on ICS?
> 
> Thanks.


Confirmed. Contact pictures look great now.


----------



## abqnm

RW-1 said:


> Confirmed. Contact pictures look great now.


They look fantastic from the phone but what I haven't been able to verify yet is if we load a hi-res picture and then wipe or flash a new rom, whether or not it will download the hi-res picture again with the contacts or if it will download the resized image still. Anyone test this yet?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## hazard209

abqnm said:


> They look fantastic from the phone but what I haven't been able to verify yet is if we load a hi-res picture and then wipe or flash a new rom, whether or not it will download the hi-res picture again with the contacts or if it will download the resized image still. Anyone test this yet?
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I dunno, I just use haxsync to sync my Facebook profile pictures with my contacts. So they load every time.


----------



## patt3k

Also I text alot 2 times I seen notification where it asked me if I should allow the system to continue sending texts , I guess it's nice if you have limited amount of texts but these days most people run on unlimited


----------



## abqnm

hazard209 said:


> I dunno, I just use haxsync to sync my Facebook profile pictures with my contacts. So they load every time.


I use Haxsync too but I have a dozen or so contacts I have to set manually every time or I get the horrible down-scaled versions when I flash a rom. Hoping JB stores them somewhere else (since apparently this is a restriction of the contacts being stored in Gmail) so that they come back at full size. I guess I will have to wait until I flash a new ROM to test.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## RW-1

hazard209 said:


> Confirmed. Contact pictures look great now.


Screenie?


----------



## abqnm

As stated before Google Play Music has been updated and looks fantastic. The best part is not having to go into the now playing screen when navigating the app to get play controls. Now they are at the bottom of the app even while navigating the rest of the music collection. And Recent tracks has album view in portrait view. Just makes things a little better.










Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## hazard209

RW-1 said:


> Screenie?


sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## thepolishguy

hazard209 said:


> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


Um - mine still look like crap. Did I do something wrong? Or - how do I get rid of the old ones and get hi-res?

***EDIT***

Also - is Haxsync working for people on JB? I saw mention of it a page back or so - but I didn't try it yet bc I wanted to see if natively I would get decent pics.


----------



## hazard209

It's the only thing I use for contact pictures and it's giving me higher resolution pictures.


----------



## UnfedBear67

Best thing for me was Verizon turned on 4G in my city the same day I got Jelly Bean. Now my phone is just beyond fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fcisco13

Anybody tried USB music? Do you know if hardware has to be android compatible. I have USB on my car stereo (pioneer) with iPod controls but have not tested it.

G NEXUS


----------



## abqnm

fcisco13 said:


> Anybody tried USB music? Do you know if hardware has to be android compatible. I have USB on my car stereo (pioneer) with iPod controls but have not tested it.
> 
> G NEXUS


Most car stereos utilize either USB Mass Storage mode and some utilize MTP as well. They just read the files directly and play them back on the stereo. Most however do not use USB Audio which is new in JB and likely what you are referring to. Typically that is found in high end audio equipment.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## SwiftLegend

abqnm said:


> As stated before Google Play Music has been updated and looks fantastic. The best part is not having to go into the now playing screen when navigating the app to get play controls. Now they are at the bottom of the app even while navigating the rest of the music collection. And Recent tracks has album view in portrait view. Just makes things a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Reminds me of the old CM9 Player Beta before it became Apollo.

Anyway to keep the Google Now Weather card in the notification shade? Every other card seems to do it..


----------



## thepolishguy

hazard209 said:


> It's the only thing I use for contact pictures and it's giving me higher resolution pictures.


Thanks. Went to the Play Store and installed. Used the "redownload" option. Now my pics are high res. Appreciate the input.


----------



## cornelious1212

Small thing I noticed. When you are on the call history in the dialer, the volume rocker now controls ringer volume instead of media volume.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV

I'm copy pasting my post from xda:
*Gallary* : https://www.dropbox....ewwq/yzKZD-V6vJ

Some small changes that were not announced:
THE BAD: Navigation is still Gingerbread looking. Background gradients are still pixelated and have banding issues. Most importantly, NO *PINCH TO ZOOM* IN GMAIL! WTF Google?
Keyboard shortcuts (example: brb expands to "be right back").
*NO ROOT RESTRICTION ON GOOGLE PLAY MOVIES!*. I wonder how they pulled this off without compromising DRM.
*SAFE MODE*: long press on "Power off" (in the menu that shows up when you long press power button) to get into this mode. Only system apps will be loaded (should come in handy when dealing with rogue apps)
The multitasking drawer loads faster when you press the button, but it makes you wait on the dimmed screen while it load the app screenshots. It gives the illusion of being faster.
Hotword Detection: launch voice search when you say "Google" (when you are running google now)
New Developer options:
SD card privacy protection (won't come into effect before the next major release)
Animator duration scale (the window and transition animation options are still there)
Disable HW overlay (not sure what this one is)
etc
When keyboard is active, the back button turns into a downward arrow (just like tablet ICS).
WPS PIN setup for Wifi
Wifi-direct has more options (like CM9)
"Add-on dictionaries" : it's empty now until 3rd party keyboards leverage the new API. (I think you would be able to get dictionaries from play store in the future)


----------



## abqnm

cornelious1212 said:


> Small thing I noticed. When you are on the call history in the dialer, the volume rocker now controls ringer volume instead of media volume.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I noticed that too. I ended up turning off the show voice mails in the dialer because it was driving me nuts since I keep my media volume low except when playing voice mails. No big deal. I like having the text versions of the voice mail anyhow. For an early release of a brand new OS it is pretty darn bug free though.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> I'm copy pasting my post from xda:
> *Gallary* : https://www.dropbox....ewwq/yzKZD-V6vJ
> 
> Some small changes that were not announced:
> *SAFE MODE*: long press on "Power off" (in the menu that shows up when you long press power button) to get into this mode. Only system apps will be loaded (should come in handy when dealing with rogue apps)


Good find on the Safe Mode. I stopped long pressing on random things after ICS but I guess I will have to not write that off anymore.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## T-Keith

Anyone know what the "desktop backup password" thing in developer options is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm

T-Keith said:


> Anyone know what the "desktop backup password" thing in developer options is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It started in ICS. Using adb you have the option to backup apps and their data. When you initiate the backup it will prompt you to create a password that you need to be able to restore it.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ArmanUV

abqnm said:


> Good find on the Safe Mode. I stopped long pressing on random things after ICS but I guess I will have to not write that off anymore.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I think it will be very useful for the mod community. Every time a user complaints about some weird issue with a rom/kernel/mod, the developer can say "If the issue doesn't persist in safe mode, then GTFO. It's an app's problem".

I'm really bothered by the lack of pinch to zoom in Gmail. I can't think of the reason Google neglects this essential feature, while the Email app and iOS have had it since forever.

The gingerbread looking navigation is very strange too. If there is one thing IOS does right, it's consistency and conforming to UI standards. Google often neglects their own UI guidelines and policies. Take the Settings app for example. In ICS, there was no "Up" arrow in submenus, a clear deviation from the design guidelines published alongside ICS. In JB, they have solved this particular issue, but similiar instances of the same issue exists in other Google apps.
It's sad, really.


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> I think it will be very useful for the mod community. Every time a user complaints about some weird issue with a rom/kernel/mod, the developer can say "If the issue doesn't persist in safe mode, then GTFO. It's an app's problem".
> 
> I'm really bothered by the lack of pinch to zoom in Gmail. I can't think of the reason Google neglects this essential feature, while the Email app and iOS have had it since forever.
> 
> The gingerbread looking navigation is very strange too. If there is one thing IOS does right, it's consistency and conforming to UI standards. Google often neglects their own UI guidelines and policies. Take the Settings app for example. In ICS, there was no "Up" arrow in submenus, a clear deviation from the design guidelines published alongside ICS. In JB, they have solved this particular issue, but similiar instances of the same issue exists in other Google apps.
> It's sad, really.


I completely agree with you. The lack of pinch to zoom (or even ANY zoom) in Gmail is ridiculous at this point. I can live with the design issues but they really should all be the same. They are getting there though. Android has truly evolved from an engineering project to an intuitive and functional consumer product over the last few years and it gets better all the time.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## NatemZ

I think the systemuUI.apk icon is awesome.


----------



## beachbumdeac

Pretty sure the reason for no pinch to zoom in Gmail is because of Apple's patents


----------



## fakiesk8r333

beachbumdeac said:


> Pretty sure the reason for no pinch to zoom in Gmail is because of Apple's patents


But doesn't the stock email app have it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

fakiesk8r333 said:


> But doesn't the stock email app have it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Shhh!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV

beachbumdeac said:


> Pretty sure the reason for no pinch to zoom in Gmail is because of Apple's patents


I think that's myth. People want to blame apple for everything. As another user mentioned, the stock email app has this feature.


----------



## beachbumdeac

my bad, thought I had read that somewhere. Never use the stock email app, so didn't know it was supported


----------



## yarly

Gmail, once upon a time had zoom.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

yarly said:


> Gmail, once upon a time had zoom.


I think in a parallel universe it has zoom too, but I can't say for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I think in a parallel universe it has zoom too, but I can't say for sure
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Watching Fringe right now so I will keep an eye out for it in the other universe.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

This thread was interesting so I compiled everything in it as well as other shit I found.

http://exzacklyright...an-android.html


----------



## blaineevans

exzacklyright said:


> This thread was interesting so I compiled everything in it as well as other shit I found.
> 
> http://exzacklyright...an-android.html


And all this time I thought you were female. Damn avatar assumptions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> This thread was interesting so I compiled everything in it as well as other shit I found.
> 
> http://exzacklyright...an-android.html


Read through the list and ran across one I don't know what you mean... What is - In contacts, there is a "Auto-sync app data"? Not sure where you find that...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> Read through the list and ran across one I don't know what you mean... What is - In contacts, there is a "Auto-sync app data"? Not sure where you find that...
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


man i don't know. I'll delete it for now. On a side note... do i have to reupload all my contacts? They're still fuzzy when I click on the contact.


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> man i don't know. I'll delete it for now. On a side note... do i have to reupload all my contacts? They're still fuzzy when I click on the contact.


Nobody that I have seen has been able to confirm that it saves the big pictures on the the server yet. I don't feel like wiping and reinstalling just to test. I use Haxsync for most anyway - I only have a dozen or so that don't have pics on facebook.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## NatemZ

abqnm said:


> Read through the list and ran across one I don't know what you mean... What is - In contacts, there is a "Auto-sync app data"? Not sure where you find that...
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Dunno what it does though.


----------



## exzacklyright

yeah i just found it too hah.










Just found this...If you have yourself as a contact you can swipe to the right to view your google+ updates. I don't use google+ though


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> yeah i just found it too hah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this...If you have yourself as a contact you can swipe to the right to view your google+ updates. I don't use google+ though


The Google plus updates to the right were in ICS as well. For your contact and all the rest of the contacts that have g+.

As for the auto sync app data, maybe that is how they are syncing contact photos now. Maybe each account type can have its own synced pics or other options. Just a shot in the dark there though...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> The Google plus updates to the right were in ICS as well. For your contact and all the rest of the contacts that have g+.
> 
> As for the auto sync app data, maybe that is how they are syncing contact photos now. Maybe each account type can have its own synced pics or other options. Just a shot in the dark there though...
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


How do you get HD contacts to work without adding all the pictures again?

Also is this new? "Disabling built-in app". When you disable it, it doesn't appear in the drawer anymore under the app settings.


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> How do you get HD contacts to work without adding all the pictures again?


I use Haxsync to download Facebook pictures.

I don't know yet if the hd contacts will be saved to the Google server for sure though. Nobody has confirmed it yet. Either way you won't be able to download high res pics the first time. You would have to upload them. Then if it does somehow sync them to the server as high res images, next time you do a clean install of a JB rom they would come back. That is the "if" part though. Nobody I have found has tried that yet since it would involve setting high res pics and then wiping and reinstalling to see if it saved them to the server at full res.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> Also is this new? "Disabling built-in app". When you disable it, it doesn't appear in the drawer anymore under the app settings.


This was added in ICS. It was a big change because even though you couldn't uninstall carrier bloatware, you could disable it.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> I use Haxsync to download Facebook pictures.
> 
> I don't know yet of the hd contacts will be saved to the Google server for sure though. Nobody has confirmed it yet. Either way you won't be able to download high res pics the first time. To would have to upload them. Then if it does somehow sync them to the server as high res images, next time you do a clean install of a JB rom they would come back. That is the "if" part though. Nobody I have found has tried that yet since it would involve setting high res pics and then wiping and reinstalling to see if it saved them to the server at full res.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


ah ok thx... hmmm


----------



## Kidcuda

I think JB overwrites your actual contact picture if you tell it to use one from haxsync or something.







I set a couple before trying a different from, and the Facebook pictures are the default, but small and blurry. So JB synced those and downsized them.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

Kidcuda said:


> I think JB overwrites your actual contact picture if you tell it to use one from haxsync or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set a couple before trying a different from, and the Facebook pictures are the default, but small and blurry. So JB synced those and downsized them.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


So it looks like nothing has changed server side still. They are still downsized to Gmail size it would seem. Yay.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## altimax98

I've been using HDContacts as a work around. Is a solid free app


----------



## ERIFNOMI

fcisco13 said:


> Anybody tried USB music? Do you know if hardware has to be android compatible. I have USB on my car stereo (pioneer) with iPod controls but have not tested it.
> 
> G NEXUS


That's not what USB Audio is. Car stereos just read the files on whatever device you connect via USB Mass Storage, which the Nexus doesn't do, or very few can handle MTP, which is what the Nexus uses. USB Audio is actually outputting the decoded sound via USB. You wouldn't really want this for your car stereo anyway because the music would be amplified by your phone then again by your car stereo.


----------



## mikeymop

testingchip said:


> I think your on to something there....
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In the Android Central interview they mentioned Kandy cane with a K too!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JMac4

A huge one for me is the ability to batch delete in Gmail. That used to drive me batty.


----------



## Smcdo123

Not sure if anyone has said this as I didnt want to read through 16 pages of comments lol but on JB......

YOU CAN FINALLY CLEAR YOUR FREQUENTLY CALLED but there is something about email and learning names but I dont use the email app so wasnt to worried about that.


----------



## salvoroni

When the keyboard is up, the back button changes to a down arrow. This makes more sense for people who don't want to go back, but want to hide the keyboard.

The Camera is much more flush with the gallery app. To view the recently taken photograph swipe to the left and it will appear(keep swiping to view past photos. Swipe all the way to the right to get back into the camera. MUCH faster transition between camera and gallery. (Also, the camera now has an animation when taking a photo that kind of hints to this gallery change)


----------



## ArmanUV

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's not what USB Audio is. Car stereos just read the files on whatever device you connect via USB Mass Storage, which the Nexus doesn't do, or very few can handle MTP, which is what the Nexus uses. USB Audio is actually outputting the decoded sound via USB. You wouldn't really want this for your car stereo anyway because the music would be amplified by your phone then again by your car stereo.


You do want it because of quality and the ability to show track names and control music.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swimminsurfer256

Not sure if anyone pointed this out... When you hold down the home button you can swipe up to google now!


----------



## abqnm

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's not what USB Audio is. Car stereos just read the files on whatever device you connect via USB Mass Storage, which the Nexus doesn't do, or very few can handle MTP, which is what the Nexus uses. USB Audio is actually outputting the decoded sound via USB. You wouldn't really want this for your car stereo anyway because the music would be amplified by your phone then again by your car stereo.


Actually it would only be amplified by the final device. If you use the headphone jack that is amplified twice.

The USB audio specification contains both analog and digital. Analog would output a line level audio feed which would then be amplified by the playback device. In a digital configuration the stream is completely decoded by the playback device yielding the best quality. Both of these methods are superior to that of the headphone jack that is subject to the phone's internal amplifier.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## CC16177

salvoroni said:


> When the keyboard is up, the back button changes to a down arrow. This makes more sense for people who don't want to go back, but want to hide the keyboard.
> 
> The Camera is much more flush with the gallery app. To view the recently taken photograph swipe to the left and it will appear(keep swiping to view past photos. Swipe all the way to the right to get back into the camera. MUCH faster transition between camera and gallery. (Also, the camera now has an animation when taking a photo that kind of hints to this gallery change)


Also, with the camera... when looking at recent photos and you pinch it allows you to swipe left and right. If you swipe the photo up it deletes it which makes it easy to delete several photos at once if you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV

abqnm said:


> So it looks like nothing has changed server side still. They are still downsized to Gmail size it would seem. Yay.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I'm 90% sure the google servers are storing high-res photos now. I syned with hexsync (which was updated to take advantage of the 720x720 size), then deleted my google account and hexsync account. Then I wiped caches and readded my google account and the high-res photos were maintained.


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> I'm 90% sure the google servers are storing high-res photos now. I syned with hexsync (which was updated to take advantage of the 720x720 size), then deleted my google account and hexsync account. Then I wiped caches and readded my google account and the high-res photos were maintained.


Phew. That is good to hear. I posted that based on the report of the user above that post. I guess it is possible that the user didn't check the box for high res photos in Haxsync to begin with. Or something else happened. You are the first user I have seen report it to be working. Thanks.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ArmanUV

abqnm said:


> Phew. That is good to hear. I posted that based on the report of the user above that post. I guess it is possible that the user didn't check the box for high res photos in Haxsync to begin with. Or something else happened. You are the first user I have seen report it to be working. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I just confirmed it 100% by doing a full wipe. 
At first, it fetches the low res pics and then slowly replaces them with 720x720 versions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> I just confirmed it 100% by doing a full wipe.
> At first, it fetches the low res pics and then slowly replaces them with 720x720 versions.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You rock. Thanks for confirming that. That also supports my suspicion that they upload the high res photos to a different place instead of the legacy gmail contacts storage. That was their excuse with ICS - the gmail contact storage couldn't be easily adapted to hold the larger pictures. Glad they got it right this time.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Here's a fun fact...looks like 1.2ghz runs better than anything higher than that at the moment. This is from multiple kernels on multiple roms


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> You rock. Thanks for confirming that. That also supports my suspicion that they upload the high res photos to a different place instead of the legacy gmail contacts storage. That was their excuse with ICS - the gmail contact storage couldn't be easily adapted to hold the larger pictures. Glad they got it right this time.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


So what's the best way then to go from ics to jb hd pix


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> So what's the best way then to go from ics to jb hd pix


Load a JB rom, add your contact pictures and voila. Next time you flash a JB rom it will download the hd pics. I imagine that if you go back to ICS it will still give you the scaled versions since it seems that JB stores them separately in addition to the normal low res gmail contact pics that all previous versions of android download.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> Load a JB rom, add your contact pictures and voila. Next time you flash a JB rom it will download the hd pics. I imagine that if you go back to ICS it will still give you the scaled versions since it seems that JB stores them separately in addition to the normal low res gmail contact pics that all previous versions of android download.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


99% of the time I add pictures through google voice... in the contact... will I not be able to do this and keep the have hd pictures?


----------



## abqnm

exzacklyright said:


> 99% of the time I add pictures through google voice... in the contact... will I not be able to do this and keep the have hd pictures?


Not likely since that uses the legacy contact storage. You could try but I bet it shows up on the phone as a low res image. I know it is a pain to do from the phone but you should only have to do it once. They did make it easier now though. Just open the contact and tap the picture and you get the option to replace the picture. You no longer have to go into the edit contact screen to do it.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## exzacklyright

abqnm said:


> Not likely since that uses the legacy contact storage. You could try but I bet it shows up on the phone as a low res image. I know it is a pain to do from the phone but you should only have to do it once. They did make it easier now though. Just open the contact and tap the picture and you get the option to replace the picture. You no longer have to go into the edit contact screen to do it.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


165 contacts...







haha


----------



## Kidcuda

abqnm said:


> Load a JB rom, add your contact pictures and voila. Next time you flash a JB rom it will download the hd pics. I imagine that if you go back to ICS it will still give you the scaled versions since it seems that JB stores them separately in addition to the normal low res gmail contact pics that all previous versions of android download.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Well syncing a 720x720 picture from my JB rom to ICS on my Xoom produced something that was almost unrecognizable. I really don't know what's going on with that.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

Kidcuda said:


> Well syncing a 720x720 picture from my JB rom to ICS on my Xoom produced something that was almost unrecognizable. I really don't know what's going on with that.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Can you post a screenshot by chance? Is it like what happens when ICS downloads the low res images from gmail and they look beyond pixelated?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Kidcuda

abqnm said:


> Can you post a screenshot by chance? Is it like what happens when ICS downloads the low res images from gmail and they look beyond pixelated?
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Yep it's exactly like that. I haven't actually tried syncing straight back to JB. I figured a big picture would have at least looked decent on ICS.

EDIT: and now the low res version synced back to my phone (the source)...

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

Kidcuda said:


> Yep it's exactly like that. I haven't actually tried syncing straight back to JB. I figured a big picture would have at least looked decent on ICS.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Without being updated, ICS doesn't have a way to download them. ICS only downloads the ones from the gmail legacy contact storage which only holds the small pics. When everyone made a stink about them not syncing back when ICS launched, one of the google engineers posted on g+ about it saying since android uses gmail contacts they would not sync since in order to do so it would require changes to Gmail that they weren't able to make and keep it compatible with older versions. So for JB it looks like they are now stored separately from the gmail contacts in high res and then simultaneously scaled down and put into Gmail contact storage. So going forward only JB+ will likely have access to download the high res images from the server.

I see JB as an ICS replacement similar to how 2.1 replaced 2.0 (although with eclair it maintained the same name).

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Kidcuda

abqnm said:


> Without being updated, ICS doesn't have a way to download them. ICS only downloads the ones from the gmail legacy contact storage which only holds the small pics. When everyone made a stink about them not syncing back when ICS launched, one of the google engineers posted on g+ about it saying since android uses gmail contacts they would not sync since in order to do so it would require changes to Gmail that they weren't able to make and keep it compatible with older versions. So for JB it looks like they are now stored separately from the gmail contacts in high res and then simultaneously scaled down and put into Gmail contact storage. So going forward only JB+ will likely have access to download the high res images from the server.
> 
> I see JB as an ICS replacement similar to how 2.1 replaced 2.0 (although with eclair it maintained the same name).
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


So what you are saying is that the ICS Xoom ( or any pre-JB device) is the problem? Syncing the low res ones back up? And theoretically I should be fine when it gets JB in a couple of weeks?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm

Kidcuda said:


> So what you are saying is that the ICS Xoom ( or any pre-JB device) is the problem? Syncing the low res ones back up? And theoretically I should be fine when it gets JB in a couple of weeks?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Actually JB seems to sync to two places. It will sync to the new storage place that is who knows where and also the same place as everything else. So yes JB roms should be able to pull the big ones that you add in JB but anything older than JB will pull the scaled down versions that JB seems to also sync to Gmail.

This is all theoretical at this point but ArmanUV confirmed that after uploading high res pics on JB and wiping that it pulled the high res ones back when he added his google account again. So based on this info you should get high res pics on the xoom once it gets JB.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## kicker22004

Ok haven't seen anyone point it out so I will.......NFC file transfer can now transfer large files. Just tested it on 2 jb gnex and it can copy large files where jb to ICS says it can't.. enjoy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mjforte

I can also verify that 720x720 contact pictures are working if you add a new picture on JB and then do a complete wipe and install another JB ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls

mjforte said:


> I can also verify that 720x720 contact pictures are working if you add a new picture on JB and then do a complete wipe and install another JB ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


didnt work for me though. but i did everything through the computer and not from my phone.
synced a nice HQ photo of my wife, and let it sync over to my JB phone and it looked like crap.


----------



## hazard209

Turdbogls said:


> didnt work for me though. but i did everything through the computer and not from my phone.
> synced a nice HQ photo of my wife, and let it sync over to my JB phone and it looked like crap.


What was the resolution of the picture? If it was 1920×1080 and it got resized to 720x720 it's going to look like crap.


----------



## ArmanUV

Does anyone have the "Google Ear" widget (music detection)?
I can't find it in my widgets.


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> Does anyone have the "Google Ear" widget (music detection)?
> I can't find it in my widgets.


That is just the package name. It is called Sound Search in the drawer.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## hazard209

Kinda makes me wish I didn't pay for Shazam a month ago..


----------



## exzacklyright

hazard209 said:


> Kinda makes me wish I didn't pay for Shazam a month ago..


Lol.sound hound is the best. If Google lets you read the lyrics along with the song then I'll switch

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## exzacklyright

Turdbogls said:


> didnt work for me though. but i did everything through the computer and not from my phone.
> synced a nice HQ photo of my wife, and let it sync over to my JB phone and it looked like crap.


You can't do it through the computer!

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## tiny4579

abqnm said:


> I see JB as an ICS replacement similar to how 2.1 replaced 2.0 (although with eclair it maintained the same name).
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Off topic but I had to comment on this - not really but I wanted to - honeycomb had 3 different minor releases - 3.0, 3.1, and 3.2 and all 3 were honeycomb.


----------



## WhataSpaz

tiny4579 said:


> Off topic but I had to comment on this - not really but I wanted to - honeycomb had 3 different minor releases - 3.0, 3.1, and 3.2 and all 3 were honeycomb.


I had to comment on this but,


----------



## daniel__hurley

hey has anyone had a popup when you are texting saying that messaging is sending a lot of messages do you want to allow? its usually when im....well...sending a lot of messages and i cant seem to turn it off and have to ok each time


----------



## ArmanUV

abqnm said:


> That is just the package name. It is called Sound Search in the drawer.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I can't find anything like that. I only have the "Google Play" widgets for books, apps, etc.


----------



## abqnm

ArmanUV said:


> I can't find anything like that. I only have the "Google Play" widgets for books, apps, etc.


Not sure why you don't have it. Maybe your ROM dev deleted it. I uploaded it for you if you want to download it. You should be able to install it as a user app. If that doesn't work put it in /system/app/

https://www.box.com/shared/d3f8af754fa206bac972

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

ArmanUV said:


> Actually it would only be amplified by the final device. If you use the headphone jack that is amplified twice.
> 
> The USB audio specification contains both analog and digital. Analog would output a line level audio feed which would then be amplified by the playback device. In a digital configuration the stream is completely decoded by the playback device yielding the best quality. Both of these methods are superior to that of the headphone jack that is subject to the phone's internal amplifier.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


You're correct. I blame lack of sleep.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

kicker22004 said:


> Ok haven't seen anyone point it out so I will.......NFC file transfer can now transfer large files. Just tested it on 2 jb gnex and it can copy large files where jb to ICS says it can't.. enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe they mentioned this at the keynote. It doesn't transfer them via NFC (because that would take ages) but instead uses NFC to handle all the handshakes then passes off BT.

EDIT: Sorry about the double post.


----------



## ArmanUV

ERIFNOMI said:


> I believe they mentioned this at the keynote. It doesn't transfer them via NFC (because that would take ages) but instead uses NFC to handle all the handshakes then passes off BT.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about the double post.


I can't wait for someone to get this working with laptops. I've got a NFC reader lying around. It'd be lovely to transfer files from my macbook just by tapping my gnex to the nfc reader.


----------



## Jubakuba

I'm curious if this new NFC feature will be compatible with my mom's SIII when she gets it...
I think the SIII handles the handshake via wi-fi direct.
But I'm not certain.

I can hope, until then...
If my phone failed in front of her I'd cry. Lulz.
Such a pissing competition, I've started...


----------



## ArmanUV

Jubakuba said:


> I'm curious if this new NFC feature will be compatible with my mom's SIII when she gets it...
> I think the SIII handles the handshake via wi-fi direct.
> But I'm not certain.
> 
> I can hope, until then...
> If my phone failed in front of her I'd cry. Lulz.
> Such a pissing competition, I've started...


JB may be able hand off to Wifi-direct too. In documentation it says "bluetooth or another method of communication".


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ArmanUV said:


> JB may be able hand off to Wifi-direct too. In documentation it says "bluetooth or another method of communication".


what is wifi direct even used for in android?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

fakiesk8r333 said:


> what is wifi direct even used for in android?


WiFi directly between two devices, as the name implies. Faster than BT at the cost of power consumption. It's basically an ad-hoc network with streamlined setup.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ERIFNOMI said:


> WiFi directly between two devices, as the name implies. Faster than BT at the cost of power consumption. It's basically an ad-hoc network with streamlined setup.


Ah i see. Must be only compatible with android devices. My iMac didn't even see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright

hmm


----------



## ArmanUV

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Ah i see. Must be only compatible with android devices. My iMac didn't even see it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Some laptops have it. Macs don't


----------



## fakiesk8r333

davidjr621 said:


> You guys are doing great! Thanks Birdman, b16, and Captainkrtek!


Go figure. Apples pissing me off. Story for another thread though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV

Autobrightness lag >>>> GONE!
Finally I can use auto brightness without lockscreen lagging like hell.


----------



## automaddux

Ok, so I didn't see these mentioned so I'm gonna post. For those of you who are wanting the hi rez contact photos you can change them using the default contact cards in the peoples app. I know that's not new but here's what is. used to, when viewing a contact card you would have to hit the menu button, edit, then click on the small photo to the right.. Now all you do is in the contact card click the half-sliced card and the full image drops down giving you the option to edit the pic. Not totally sure this was an option in ICS so can someone confirm? Also I noticed in the new YouTube app, when you pause a video by either yourself or an incoming text/call when you resume the video it plays where you left off. I always hated watching vids because it would always start me over at the beginning.

Edit: about to return t Liquid to test this out so I don't have to eat my words will check back in a minute...

Edit2: confirmed


----------



## dodgerslim

automaddux said:


> Also I noticed in the new YouTube app, when you pause a video by either yourself or an incoming text/call when you resume the video it plays where you left off. I always hated watching vids because it would always start me over at the beginning.


I noticed this today. IT WAS AMAZING.


----------



## alatedseraph

You know what google didnt tell us? They took away the desk clock half of the alarms







I cant have a clock with a half decent night mode anymore >.< )


----------



## droidmakespwn

alatedseraph said:


> You know what google didnt tell us? They took away the desk clock half of the alarms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant have a clock with a half decent night mode anymore >.< )


Just open the clock app(the actual app the says clock) and when that screen opens long press anywhere on the screen.


----------



## alatedseraph

Lol sorry I wrote that wrong I meant to say you can't get to it with the clock widget. I use the widget to set the alarm but now it doesn't have the link back anymore.


----------



## Schoat333

Anyone else see this?

http://www.webpronews.com/galaxy-nexus-may-get-jelly-bean-early-as-sales-resume-next-week-2012-07


----------



## NatemZ

Schoat333 said:


> Anyone else see this?
> 
> http://www.webpronew...xt-week-2012-07


So it's possible we might have Apple to thank for an early JB release? LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Birthofahero

Haha. Apple is falling far behind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## superchunkwii

Schoat333 said:


> Anyone else see this?
> 
> http://www.webpronew...xt-week-2012-07


Pretty sure that is referring to the GSM devices as they will get JB directly from Google.


----------



## Schoat333

superchunkwii said:


> Pretty sure that is referring to the GSM devices as they will get JB directly from Google.


Oh I'm sure, but that means source will drop as well. Thats all we care about.


----------



## ArmanUV

Schoat333 said:


> Oh I'm sure, but that means source will drop as well. Thats all we care about.


Not necessarily. THe AOSP release schedule doesn't follow OTA updates closely (Remember 4.0.4?). Source will be released in mid-July as per the Google I/O announcement.


----------



## brkshr

ArmanUV said:


> Not necessarily. THe AOSP release schedule doesn't follow OTA updates closely (Remember 4.0.4?). Source will be released in mid-July as per the Google I/O announcement.


but with AOSP source, devs will have a fully working Jelly Bean rom for us VZW folks. OTAs we only need for the radios & bootloaders (if anyone really cares about bootloaders)


----------



## Schoat333

ArmanUV said:


> Not necessarily. THe AOSP release schedule doesn't follow OTA updates closely (Remember 4.0.4?). Source will be released in mid-July as per the Google I/O announcement.


I remember 4.0.4 source dropping right when the gsm update came. 4.0.3 was another story tho. Either way, it wil be soon. That's all I care.


----------



## abqnm

Not a major one but found another new feature. When you click on a link or a file that has multiple apps that can open it and you get the new screen to choose which one to open with, you can long press on the apps to go directly to the app info screen.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## JasonM77

Some stuff I've found:
Better standardisation of the "✓ Done" button in system apps (ICS was all over the place)
Adding words to the dictionary (eg while composing a Tweet) no longer goes to a new screen, done with a dialog
Applications no longer leave behind a notification after auto updating (this may have been in ICS)
Better at detecting additional login/authorisation requirements on public wifi networks
Galaxy Nexus camera seems a little better
Soft button highlight when pressed is grey (ICS was blue)
Input options / preferences no longer in the notification area while keyboard is active. Now accessed via long-press on the Voice icon (stock keyboard, anyway).
Roboto font has been tweaked a little - cleaner/crisper
*Bug: *Selecting text and tapping delete twice quickly will delete [lengthOfSelection]x2 characters. Quite annoying.


----------



## abqnm

JasonM77 said:


> Some stuff I've found:
> Input options / preferences no longer in the notification area while keyboard is active. Now accessed via long-press on the Voice icon (stock keyboard, anyway).


Actually this is still present. It only shows up if you have another keyboard installed. Same as ICS.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Birthofahero

abqnm said:


> Actually this is still present. It only shows up if you have another keyboard installed. Same as ICS.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


This is the most annoying thing I've found so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## suparokr

Not sure if missing counts as something Google didn't tell us but... I hate that they got rid of the Volume Key Cursor controls for the stock keyboard! I tried to install the ICS keyboard but it just FC's over and over. I hope there is someway to get it back. Or hopefully it's added into the final release of JB.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

suparokr said:


> Not sure if missing counts as something Google didn't tell us but... I hate that they got rid of the Volume Key Cursor controls for the stock keyboard! I tried to install the ICS keyboard but it just FC's over and over. I hope there is someway to get it back. Or hopefully it's added into the final release of JB.


I'm pretty sure that was an aokp feature. Try grabbing the keyboard from an aokp build and installing iy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

suparokr said:


> Not sure if missing counts as something Google didn't tell us but... I hate that they got rid of the Volume Key Cursor controls for the stock keyboard! I tried to install the ICS keyboard but it just FC's over and over. I hope there is someway to get it back. Or hopefully it's added into the final release of JB.


That was something that was never available on stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I'm pretty sure that was an aokp feature. Try grabbing the keyboard from an aokp build and installing iy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it literally says AOKP options.


----------



## blaineevans

Jubakuba said:


> Yeah, it literally says AOKP options.


It was included in CM9 as well.


----------



## JasonM77

abqnm said:


> Actually this is still present. It only shows up if you have another keyboard installed. Same as ICS.


Oh, I didn't realise that. I used to install Swype ASAP on a new phone but I'm sticking with stock now.

I'm interested in this Volume-controls-cursor thing. Always missed the Nexus One trackball cursor controls.


----------



## Thing 342

I have found that I am now able to use MTP to transfer between my Fedora 17 Laptop and my Phone. I had not been able to transfer files before.


----------



## jellybellys

From the camera, when you click on the small picture of your last photo in the corner, it brings you to the picture. Then you can swipe left again to get back to the camera.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Thing 342 said:


> I have found that I am now able to use MTP to transfer between my Fedora 17 Laptop and my Phone. I had not been able to transfer files before.


How different is fedora than Ubuntu...I'm running 12.04 on my macbook and I haven't had any luck so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thing 342

fakiesk8r333 said:


> How different is fedora than Ubuntu...I'm running 12.04 on my macbook and I haven't had any luck so far
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Main difference is package managers (RPM (Fc17) vs APT (Ubuntu))

Not exactly sure what I did to make it work, but I found it was recognized in Nautilus while configuring ADB.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Thing 342 said:


> Main difference is package managers (RPM (Fc17) vs APT (Ubuntu))
> 
> Not exactly sure what I did to make it work, but I found it was recognized in Nautilus while configuring ADB.


Interesting...I might try fedora just for that lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan

I tried to transfer a picture from my jb rom gnex to my brothers s3. It would only let me initiate it and also said the file was too big. Gotta figure that one out


----------



## fakiesk8r333

dansan said:


> I tried to transfer a picture from my jb rom gnex to my brothers s3. It would only let me initiate it and also said the file was too big. Gotta figure that one out


I think the s3 uses WiFi direct to make the transfer and the gnex uses Bluetooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I think the s3 uses WiFi direct to make the transfer and the gnex uses Bluetooth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Any way to make them use the same protocol ? I'd like to beam shit besides Google play links lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333

dansan said:


> Any way to make them use the same protocol ? I'd like to beam shit besides Google play links lol


only way i can think is flash jb on the s3


----------



## Spaniard85

Am I the only one who just noticed that the Play Music app has an equalizer now?

...or has it always?


----------



## mentose457

Spaniard85 said:


> Am I the only one who just noticed that the Play Music app has an equalizer now?
> 
> ...or has it always?


It has had it. 

I haz no sig


----------



## Spaniard85

mentose457 said:


> It has had it.
> 
> I haz no sig


Guess I never noticed since pretty much always had DSP Manager installed. Got an insurance replacement though so I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## RW-1

Havent been by in a bit, so here's on, don't know if covered.

In your phone pages, where you get the listing of Frequently called callers, your menu button now has "Clear Frequents" !

About time eh? Saves one from going to contact data storage and clearing there.


----------



## ThugEsquire

miketoasty said:


> Personal preference of the dev? They are both the same exact ROM with everything working.


Unfortunately, GPS is jacked as recently as V5 in Vicious's ROM.


----------



## blaineevans

just4747 said:


> Yeah where is that Fab??


Holy shit you just made my day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RW-1

ThugEsquire said:


> Unfortunately, GPS is jacked as recently as V5 in Vicious's ROM.


GPs fix has been posted since 7-7 ... flash it and you'll be back.


----------

